# Breeding Suggestions for my "frosted" female



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions as to what might be a good male to pair up next year with this female which i describe as frosted but i'm sure someone on here will probably be able to describe her better and more accuratly. She has a clear belly if hat helps in her description. I don't know her genetics so looking for something to enhance her good looks.










Thanks in advance for any helpful suggestions. 
By the way, i have Blizzards, ghosts and butters that i could put to her. :2thumb:


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

she looks like a hi white amelanistic to me she is a very nice lookind snake stu id go with your butter


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

cheers she is a bit of a stunner. thought someone on here would have some good suggestions.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

She's a Amel motley.Maybe a Candy cane motley.

Amel charcoal X Amel motley = .

Amel HET Charcoal,Motley.
=======
Hypo sooty X Amel motley = .

Normal HET Amel,Sooty,Motley.
=======
Amel caramel X Amel moltey = .

Amel HET Caramel,Motley.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If she was bought as an Amel Frosted that could be an indication she is a grey rat / corn hybrid.

In which case I'd look for another similar *hybrid* animal to breed her to.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Just looked in the Kathy & Bill Love book & it looks like a Calico Corn :2thumb:. She is very nice whatever she is (she looks to be a Motley from your description of the belly).


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> If she was bought as an Amel Frosted that could be an indication she is a grey rat / corn hybrid.
> 
> In which case I'd look for another similar *hybrid* animal to breed her to.


 this seems failry likely, although it does look like a corn.
could well be bloodred in there, i'd be temped to try a fire, worst case scenario is all amels


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corny girl said:


> Just looked in the Kathy & Bill Love book & it looks like a Calico Corn :2thumb:. She is very nice whatever she is (she looks to be a Motley from your description of the belly).


One would hope it ISN'T the Calico shown in the Love's Cornsnake book... because that would indicate a progressive degenerative disease causing white spotting and blistering.

And yes, Cornmorphs, I would agree that whatever the snake is bred to it should be amel-based or het for amel - and if there's clear belly in there, probably something that is het or homozygous Motley or Stripe just to test.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

pretty certain she is not a hybrid as the guy i had her from wouldnt have crossed them. i think there is some bloodred mixed in. i will probably go with butter motley male unless i pick up anything better.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

by the way, frosted is just the term i used as it seemed the most descriptive.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> If she was bought as an Amel Frosted that could be an indication she is a grey rat / corn hybrid.
> 
> In which case I'd look for another similar *hybrid* animal to breed her to.





Reptile Kingdom said:


> I describe as frosted.


So it wasn't brought as a Frosted just how he descibes is to be.

I was going to wright pretty much what you wrote till i sure that bit.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry if my description has caused a few to think she may be a cross. frosted just seemed very descriptive.


----------

